

Giant dinosaur unearthed in Argentina - bra-ket
http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/17/world/americas/giant-dinosaur-discovery/

======
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7759674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7759674).

